# Artest Rumor Mill Keeps on Spinning



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.probasketballnews.com/amico_0113.html



> By Sam Amico
> Jan. 13, 2006
> 
> When it comes to trading Ron Artest, the Indiana Pacers are back to where they started.
> ...





> The Artest Contenders
> 
> A list of teams most likely to land Ron Artest, according to discussions PBN.com has had with league executives:
> 
> ...



If we turned down Odom................




:curse:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

> Rob, MN: Delayed by an important call, eh??...Please tell me it Kevin Mchale telling you he finally was able to deal McCant and Kandi Man for Artest.
> 
> Chris Sheridan: It was an important call concerning Artest and what might happen now that the Maggette deal is dead. I think the Pacers are no closer to doing anything with the Nuggets, Warriors or Timberwolves than they were 2 weeks ago, but I'm hearing that the Rockets _ who don't have anything outside of Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady that interests the Pacers _ are trying to find a player that Indiana does like. The end result would be a three- or four-way trade that would bring Artest to Houston.


That is from ESPN's Chris Shridan who just wrapped up a chat. Houston, huh...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

On Cold Pizza this morning they said that sources close to Walsh/Bird said the only deal they considered in doing was the Clippers deal, and with Maggette being hurt now, that is off the table. They said, don't expect a deal to be made til mid-Feb.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> On Cold Pizza this morning they said that sources close to Walsh/Bird said the only deal they considered in doing was the Clippers deal, and with Maggette being hurt now, that is off the table. They said, don't expect a deal to be made til mid-Feb.


I know they think that come all-star weekend that some desperate team is going to give us a great package. Well, what if other teams are waiting for us to get desperate, too? Do we bite Artest for the year and trade him in the off-season. I'm seriously concerned about what amounts to basically two years off would do to his trade value.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why wouldn't we take Odom? I guess if we would have had to throw in another player that I wouldn't do it either, but if it's a 1 for 1 deal, no reason not to.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

If we seriously passed on odom that bugs the **** out of me. Odom is a great talent and has alot he could bring to the table for the pacers. I would rather have him then maggette personally


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jdohman said:


> If we seriously passed on odom that bugs the **** out of me. Odom is a great talent and has alot he could bring to the table for the pacers. I would rather have him then maggette personally



I would take Odom over Maggette any day of any week.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm really tempted to start my own Artest rumor and see how long it takes to hit the papers.How about Artest for Miguel Tejada and a fruitcake to be named later.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Diable said:


> I'm really tempted to start my own Artest rumor and see how long it takes to hit the papers.How about Artest for Miguel Tejada and a fruitcake to be named later.


I just heard Peter Vecsey say that a deal of Artest and Bender for Kobe and Odom could be done as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Diable said:


> How about Artest for Miguel Tejada and a fruitcake to be named later.




LOL....


You got it....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I must say that the one and only reasone I am reading thes romors is coz I am bored...  now back to the business... Odom? really? well I would like this one.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why wouldn't we take Odom? I guess if we would have had to throw in another player that I wouldn't do it either, but if it's a 1 for 1 deal, no reason not to.


Odom's salary is too big to match with Artest's. I'm quite sure the Lakers do not give up Lamar now.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

I feel so bad for pacers fans, whenever someone brings up artest a wave of exhaustion hits me. If I lived in indy and had to listen to your sports radio I might go insane. Keep ur chins up boys!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I feel so bad for pacers fans, whenever someone brings up artest a wave of exhaustion hits me. If I lived in indy and had to listen to your sports radio I might go insane. Keep ur chins up boys!



Thanks for the support bro.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

DetroitDiesel said:


> I feel so bad for pacers fans, whenever someone brings up artest a wave of exhaustion hits me. If I lived in indy and had to listen to your sports radio I might go insane. Keep ur chins up boys!


Yes, this process has been very taxing.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's just hope this doesn't drag out untill the middle of Feb or worse untill the end of the year.

Does anyone think that Bird and Walsh woul sit untill the offseason to deal him? I hope not.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Of course they would...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't feel for the Pacers, they are in good hands. Look for them to get an underrated player like Diaw that turns into a major contributor.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I don't feel for the Pacers, they are in good hands. Look for them to get an underrated player like Diaw that turns into a major contributor.



Phoenix won't give up Diaw. If they ever do, they are rediculously insane.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Phoenix won't give up Diaw. If they ever do, they are rediculously insane.


He probably meant similar to. As in, not Diaw, but an unknown player who will break out.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

shookem said:


> Does anyone think that Bird and Walsh woul sit untill the offseason to deal him? I hope not.



I doubt it, but nothing would surprise me at this point...

I trust Walsh, and Bird to do what's best for us though, so we should be allright, both now, and in the future....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

I think they'll take this into the offseason if they can't get a good enough offer. But I doubt that will happen. And I worry that Artest's value may be a little bit diminished by then since he would have effectively not played NBA basketball for 2 full seasons.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

No way they let this go until the off-season. They are just playing "chicken" with the other teams trying to see who will become increasingly more desperate as the deadline approaches. I look for something to get done All-Star weekend.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

It's funny how you fans here are OVERestmating artest value 

If artest was really valued by teams.. your team would have traded artestfor good prospects a long time ago after he came out to the public demanding a trade. TEAMS will NOT give up a lot of talent and future for a player that has BIG baggage like artest has. Some one that really has mental problems, team cancer, and clearly has issues. He has clearly shown no respect for his current team, players and friends. After all the fiasco's this guys has put your team through you guys still think your going to get a star or a future star in return... com' on now... stop dreaming here.

1) This guys has clearly stated that which ever western team he gets traded to that he will leave after his contract ends to go back east.
2) Look at all the baggage and uncertanties he brings with him.
3) Has shown no loyalty to team, players, friends
4) Rather get his record label going than helping his team get to the playoffs
5) publically lowering his value stating he no longs sees himself as a top shelf player and such

What team do you guys really think would give a lot to get him.. If he really had a lot of value he would have been traded for a lot of talent a while back.. but now your looking at a possible trade again for a injured player like Maggs ( possible season ending surgery) and a scrub in wilcox 4 ppg. and 3-4 rpg. wow...

His value is not that high


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

NISMO said:


> It's funny how you fans here are OVERestmating artest value
> 
> If artest was really valued by teams.. your team would have traded artestfor good prospects a long time ago after he came out to the public demanding a trade. TEAMS will NOT give up a lot of talent and future for a player that has BIG baggage like artest has. Some one that really has mental problems, team cancer, and clearly has issues. He has clearly shown no respect for his current team, players and friends. After all the fiasco's this guys has put your team through you guys still think your going to get a star or a future star in return... com' on now... stop dreaming here.
> 
> ...



Okay, well, I hope you come back and post in this thread when we have Odom in our lineup.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

6 reasons why

$11.4 mil this year
$12.48 next
$13.5 year after
$14.5 after that

and the fifth reason is that pacers management has said strongly that they DO NOT WANT to add salary only get below the cap. 

and the 6th is you alrady have Grainger.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

NISMO said:


> It's funny how you fans here are OVERestmating artest value
> 
> If artest was really valued by teams.. your team would have traded artestfor good prospects a long time ago after he came out to the public demanding a trade. TEAMS will NOT give up a lot of talent and future for a player that has BIG baggage like artest has. Some one that really has mental problems, team cancer, and clearly has issues. He has clearly shown no respect for his current team, players and friends. After all the fiasco's this guys has put your team through you guys still think your going to get a star or a future star in return... com' on now... stop dreaming here.
> 
> ...


why did you post this here and make a new topic with the exact same content? someones trying to bait :banana: and doing poorly so. you forget we have walsh and bird


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

Just trying to put some real sense into you folks.. thats it.. not trolling/baiting...


----------

